# New owner of Stoeger Cougar 9mm



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

I received my Xmas present from my dad this past week. I knew what it was when he sent the letter that I have to pick up my gift at an FFL. sure enough, he sent the Cougar I enjoyed shooting so much this past summer. from 15 feet to 45 feet, I was in the targets 8" circle every time. 
We were needing a high capacity handgun for in the home and future use in the car, but I was leaning towards the Ruger SR9 if I had to buy a new gun.
anyway, I am very happy with this gun and look forward to going back to the range with it and letting my wife try her skills with it too.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Congrats. I really enjoy shooting my Cougar, and I'm sure you'll like yours as well.


----------



## jwill1212 (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to have a Beretta Cougar in the 357 sig configuration about 2 years ago, but sadly I traded it. Good gun, wish I still had it. I dont see many around anymore. Not sure if they make a Cougar in 357 sig these days.


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

no .357 option. the Stoeger Cougars come in 40 S&W and 9mm.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the great present....your dad is a good guy!

Have fun this year.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on your new gun.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! It's an excellent weapon. :mrgreen::smt023


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats, I like the Cougar and was close to buying one. Maybe next time! Can't wait to hear about your experiences with it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats onthe new Cougar, I think it is the best gun for the money.
Enjoy


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Where else can you get a Beretta made NIB 9mm pistol for under $400, good luck with it. Great weapon.


----------



## rhino57 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have the 9mm COUGAR that I picked up last January, I have put about a thousand rounds down range, great shooter and plenty accurate, the only problem I can see is if you want to make a sight sdjustment or change the sights your in for some problems.The stock sights are fine, however I need to bring my group an inch to the left but the sights are set at the factory with a set punch front and rear and they will not budge. It is not a big deal sinse this is not a target pistol and I didn't buy it to be and I'm sure a good gunsmith could take care of the sights.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

rhino57
Your correct a gunsmith and some gun ranges can use a tool called a sight pusher to aline your sights for you - the cost is small, like $20 or so.

:smt1099


----------

